# Deep riding technique ??



## Brian31 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been watching videos of snorkled quads going through deep water. Why do most seem to ride wheelies ? 
Is it just for fun or does the front end float up on ya? 
Or is it a technique to clear underwater hazzards? 

:dunno:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

little of both... most the time the front end will float up on its own. But I think that most do it b/c it just looks cool.... :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yeah it looks cool 

Brute front ends float up pretty quick with any forward movement. 
if you don't have snorks doing a wheelie thru deeper stuff keeps the air intake up out of the water.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree there is alot of reasons to do it but the best is it is fun.......:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

mine does it anyways cuz my a$$ cant keep mine down


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

well, if you want to pop the front up easily in all conditions get a brute!


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Simply looks cool, Brute wants to do it anyway


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

For the fans (and the chicks dig it too!!)


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Its fun. but more showing off.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Brian31, have you tried it yet?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have to add about 50lbs to mine to keep it down some what.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I have to add about 50lbs to mine to keep it down some what.


 
Poutine and beer.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I mostly do it for fun, but I agree the brute front end floats alot


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Poutine and beer.


I don't drink....but it may help....I was talking about racing....they are light adn hard to keep down.


----------



## ezdaar (Apr 29, 2009)

Its simple physics. Naturally the front end wants to come up due to acceleration. Now add another force,(water) pushing on the front surface of the ATV and you get even more lift.
Once the water gets underneath and has alot more surface area to push on, it comes up even more..

But the real reason its done, is that it requires ALOT less power to move the ATV through the water, as 1/4 or 1/2 of the ATV is out of the water.
Along with the other posted reasons. Mainly to keep water out of the airbox.

That and its fun!


----------



## Brian31 (Apr 6, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Brian31, have you tried it yet?


 
No I haven't. I dont have anywhere that deep & I'm not sure I could without drowning it. I really, really don't want to tear anything up.

And I don't have a Brute anymore...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well yer grizz 700 will do it just the same

here.. maybe this vid will give you the "i need 31's fever"


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You do it one time and you'll be hooked, and like KMKjr said chicks dig it!





KMKjr said:


> For the fans (and the chicks dig it too!!)


----------

